# Problem with M&P 45c



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

This M&P is brand new...Have about 200 rounds thru it...This gun has a thumb safety...Today at the range I went to put one of the loaded mags into the gun and it wouldn't "click" in,or go in at all...So I pulled the slide and locked it open,and it went in...went in very loose though..It didn't fall out,it stayed in,but you didn't feel that authoritive "click" when it went in...When I pulled back on the slide to load it,the bullet locked up halfway in...It's as if the weight of the loaded mag wouldn't let it stay snug up in the gun..The mag would move up and down a little in my hand ...I had to hold the mag up with the bottom of my hand to let it load the first round correctly...After that, It went through the rest of the mag without a problem...I noticed it did this with every fresh full magazine...After the mag is finished,the slide of course locks open...Put a fresh mag in,Goes in very loosely again,hold it in to load first round, etc. etc....I notice the loaded mag won't go in unless the slide is locked open...However, an empty mag will go in like it's supposed to and lock in correctly when the slide is open or closed... I appologize if I've explained this in a confusing way,so please forgive me...I love the way this gun shoots,so I'm a little bummed out here...Any feedback will be tremendously appreciated...


----------



## cajun 48 (May 24, 2009)

does it malfunction only with one mag or does it do it for all of them? also you could drop an email to s&w. I'm sure they'll have a fix for you. aj b


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Load 1 less cartridge for a couple of outings till it limbers up a bit.
The Mag will never snap in tight with the slide open as there is nothing for the cartridges to stop on and force compression of the mag spring.
When fully loaded it will take some force to compress the Mag spring that last little bit necessary to snap it in.
Sometimes you have to settle the cartridges in the Mag by hitting the bottom with your hand. 
If you help the slide by holding on to it it will not achieve the forward motion necessary to chamber a round. Pull the slide all the way back hard enough for your hand to slip off allowing the slide to move forward at full velocity.

Work with it a bit.


----------



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you for the advice... Yes,it does it with every mag...I'll be at the range again Saturday...I'll definitey do as you advised...I'll give a report again after I get back from the range...Much thanks again...


----------



## chathcock (Feb 4, 2008)

If it does turn out to be stiff/ new magazine springs (which it sounds like), remember that springs need to be cycled to be "broken in". Just loading and letting them sit will not do the same thing as cycling, so get started loading and unloading those mags! 

good way to kill time during tv commercials at least.


----------



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll do that as well ! Thanks for the input !


----------



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

Just want to thank TOF and Chathcock for their shared knowledge...Did and worked everything as you both suggested and everything worked out just great...Thanks so much for the advice!


----------

